# Il "nuovo" Berlusconi dopo soggiorno in SPA a Merano.



## admin (8 Agosto 2017)

Silvio Berlusconi trasformato, fisicamente, dopo il soggiorno in una beauty farm di Merano. Il leader di Forza Italia è pronto a ripartire con la campagna elettorale, con un'immagine tutta nuova. 

Ecco il Berlusconi 2.0


----------



## admin (8 Agosto 2017)

Come avevano anticipato...

Si tra trasformando in Freezer!


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (8 Agosto 2017)

Mamma mia.....


----------



## fabri47 (8 Agosto 2017)

Dio mio, ditemi che è un fake...


----------



## Pitermilanista (8 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi trasformato, fisicamente, dopo il soggiorno in una beauty farm di Merano. Il leader di Forza Italia è pronto a ripartire con la campagna elettorale, con un'immagine tutta nuova.
> 
> Ecco il Berlusconi 2.0



Sembra Mickey Rourke dopo le decine di plastiche facciali andate male. Che pena, mamma mia.


----------



## Igniorante (8 Agosto 2017)

Chissà cosa gli hanno installato col nuovo aggiornamento.


----------



## centopercento (8 Agosto 2017)

ma com'è possibile fare una foto con una risoluzione cosi bassa nel 2017? sono andati a cercare appositamente un telefono del 2005 o cosa lol


----------



## Coccosheva81 (8 Agosto 2017)

Ma lol!!!!
Per chi segue One Piece, sembra la faccia di Duval dopo che Sanji lo ha preso a calci


----------



## Freddy Manson (8 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi trasformato, fisicamente, dopo il soggiorno in una beauty farm di Merano. Il leader di Forza Italia è pronto a ripartire con la campagna elettorale, con un'immagine tutta nuova.
> 
> Ecco il Berlusconi 2.0



Sembra Robocop senza casco...


----------



## Cenzo (8 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi trasformato, fisicamente, dopo il soggiorno in una beauty farm di Merano. Il leader di Forza Italia è pronto a ripartire con la campagna elettorale, con un'immagine tutta nuova.
> 
> Ecco il Berlusconi 2.0



Un sexy simbol


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Agosto 2017)

Ma è tornato super pelato??? niente morchia in testa?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (8 Agosto 2017)

Che schifo!


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi trasformato, fisicamente, dopo il soggiorno in una beauty farm di Merano. Il leader di Forza Italia è pronto a ripartire con la campagna elettorale, con un'immagine tutta nuova.
> 
> Ecco il Berlusconi 2.0



Per me è Sabina Guzzanti


----------



## __king george__ (8 Agosto 2017)

cioè è tornato pelato?


----------



## admin (8 Agosto 2017)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Sembra Robocop senza casco...



Aaahahahahahahahahahahhaha


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Agosto 2017)

Oh mamma è di plastica oramai...


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (8 Agosto 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma è tornato super pelato??? niente morchia in testa?



E' perché col lifting la pelle della fronte gli è finita in testa


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (8 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come avevano anticipato...
> 
> Si tra trasformando in Freezer!



Verissimo: è identico al buon Freezer


----------



## alcyppa (8 Agosto 2017)

Ma è quello a sinistra?


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Agosto 2017)

Un Renato Balestra con meno capelli


----------



## Djici (8 Agosto 2017)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Sembra Robocop senza casco...


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come avevano anticipato...
> 
> Si tra trasformando in Freezer!


.


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2017)

Pare il sosia robotizzato, nessuna emozione traspare da quegli occhi.
Si sta preparando per essere ibern.. ehm sepolto nel suo mausoleo?


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi trasformato, fisicamente, dopo il soggiorno in una beauty farm di Merano. Il leader di Forza Italia è pronto a ripartire con la campagna elettorale, con un'immagine tutta nuova.
> 
> Ecco il Berlusconi 2.0



sembra una via di mezzo fra un androide e una mummia 

altre foto tratte dal soggiorno a merano






sembra un manichino che viene spostato


----------



## chicagousait (9 Agosto 2017)

Certo che le statue di Madame Tussauds le fanno proprio bene, questa addirittura cammina e stringe mani alle genti [h=3][/h]


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Agosto 2017)

Mamma mia ma come è conciato? Non capirò mai chi non accetta di invecchiare, starebbe molto meglio se mostrasse i suoi anni.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (10 Agosto 2017)

Mamma santa ma quanto si è fatto tirare? non c'è più pelle e come vedere un teschio..


----------



## sballotello (10 Agosto 2017)

Che schifo


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi trasformato, fisicamente, dopo il soggiorno in una beauty farm di Merano. Il leader di Forza Italia è pronto a ripartire con la campagna elettorale, con un'immagine tutta nuova.
> 
> Ecco il Berlusconi 2.0



E meno male che sarebbe uscito da una beauty farm...
Sembra un alieno..ma poi i capelli finti dove sono finiti?

Per fortuna sto signore qua non ci riguarda più va...che vergogna..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (10 Agosto 2017)

Che essere immondo, meno male che ce lo siamo levati di torno.


----------



## babsodiolinter (10 Agosto 2017)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Sembra Robocop senza casco...





Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> E' perché col lifting la pelle della fronte gli è finita in testa



Avente vinto!
Ahahaha


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Agosto 2017)

Tra i coetanei


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Agosto 2017)

Comincio a pensare che sia Micheal Jackson


----------

